# Covenant Media Foundation Article



## Don (Aug 7, 2004)

I have looked for about 45 minutes but is there a post on here critiquing the idea (speculation) that Bahnsen and Van Til would have supported the Shepherd? I thought I saw something once, but can't seem to locate it. 

The article is at http://www.cmfnow.com/AAPC/controversy.html


----------

